# Gorecki was inspired by stockhausen according to wikipedia?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Were the one who wrothe this on drug, because i never heard Gorecki-esque Stockhausen material, not that there is none, but what i heard from Stockhausen is way different than Gorecki work let says gorecki symphonies 2-3 do you see some Stockhausen influence in there,?

Perhaps i dont know the complete repertoire of Stockhausen.But to me Gorecki is easy lisening while Stockhausen is obviously not.What is your cue on this.

Imagine im a Gorecki fan and i want to hear Stockhausen easy lisening, what is available, i heard many Stockhausen record but they were always far away to holy minimalism(Gorecki a part of this movement), Stockhausen is not or prove me im wrong?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Don´t know the source mentioned, it could be written by someone with just a very superficial knowledge/comparisons, but early Gorecki is much more edgy and modernistic than the well-known symphonies and later chamber/choral music.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning easy-listening Stockhausen, I personally don´t think that there is one really, even among the earliest works, though I don´t remember the exact ongoings of the Sonatine. The Gesang der Jünglinge or the Klavierstücke (9, 



, or 10) could be some of the suggestions for starters. I´m certainly no expert, though.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

joen_cph said:


> Concerning easy-listening Stockhausen, I personally don´t think that there is one really, even among the earliest works, though I don´t remember the exact ongoings of the Sonatine. The Gesang der Jünglinge or the Klavierstücke (9,
> 
> 
> 
> , or 10) could be some of the suggestions for starters. I´m certainly no expert, though.


The Chore fur Doris movements for unaccompanied choir, written while Stockhausen was a student, are quite conservative, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Depends on what you call easy listening I suppose. Listen to the start of Stockhausen's "Stimmung" - personally I'd call that pretty easy, and not a million miles away from holy minimalism either. Okay, it starts to get weird pretty quickly...


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> *Gorecki was inspired by stockhausen according to wikipedia? *


Wikipedia was inspired by Encyclopaedia Britannica (believe it or not!), according to Gorecki ... or was it Stockhausen????

Early Gorecki is quite "modernistic" stuff -- aka, noisy. The Symphony No. 1 from 1959 could well have been inspired by some of Stockhausen's Darmstadt experiments, but Stockhausen was still a youthful composer himself in 1959. Gorecki's First Symphony shares qualities closer to Penderecki and Sirocki, two modernist Polish composers. The Poles were quite advanced musically in the 1950s. The Communist regime apparently treated them somewhat differently than did their counterparts in Soviet Russia.

I'm always amazed that critics like to file Gorecki's Third Symphony under the flag of the minimalists, when the work actually dates to 1976. I first heard Steve Reich in concert in Philadelphia sometime in late 1975, and minimalism was just getting started as a major movement around that time. I prefer to think of the Gorecki Third as more Baroque based than modernistic. The score reveals, for example in the first movement, a fine utilization of canon. The overlapping melody is quite ingenious in its construction, much more ingenious, I feel, than anything much created by the major "minimalists".

I've been collecting Gorecki Third Symphonies since I first heard the work, and I now probably have every available recording in my collection. But I've managed to pick up much of Gorecki's other recorded output and I find he has a fairly wide range as a composer, from the Baroque-like stylings of the Third to the nontonal, atonal, Klangfarbenmelodie effects of his First to some plain, simple, beautiful melodious stuff like the "Three Pieces in the Old Style". And there are choral works and string quartets and a lot to explore.

Perhaps the opening of the Second Symphony could be confused for Stockhausen. In any case, I prefer Gorecki to Stockhausen, though I do believe that, in the end assessment, Stockhausen will be hailed as a major contributing force to 20th century music while Gorecki will remain a footnote to that era, though one who has produced some wonderful music, the best of which may well be the remarkable Third Symphony.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2015)

In addition to echoing the "not all Gorecki is like Gorecki's 3rd symphony" sentiment, I'll add that many pop artists claim a wide range of influences, to the extent that their influences become little more than simply a list of "artists they like". It would not be unreasonable to see a classical composer do the same, I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2015)

One, "influenced by" is not a synonym for "sounds like."

Two, that same article also already mentioned the stylistic shift from "Webernesque" modernism to the "sacred minimalism" he's known for now. That is, if you had read the whole article carefully, you would have seen all the answers already to all your questions.


----------

